#  ,  ,   >    Samsung 17

## UR5FCM

!

  Samsung 17" 
  DH 00124A 139C -      
4      ...


       ?  :Sad:

----------


## melan

.

----------

> !
> 
>   Samsung 17" 
>   DH 00124A 139C -      
> 4      ...
> 
> 
>        ?


http://monitor.net.ru/ :!:  :!:  :!: 
  .
  .  .http://monitor.net.ru/forum/index.php
    .
   DEO .  100%,     .

----------

> DH 00124A 139C -       
> 4      ... 
> 
> 
>        ?


    .   *,* 
http://dalincom.ru/category-7-b0.html ( ,   ) 
 19" Samsung 940N,    17" Samsung 172  , ,      . 
http://dalincom.ru/category-1-b0.html
  .   .    (      ).  ,  , . (   ).   :        2 0.06  ,       .   , . ,   . 
      ,           -   . ,     .   - ESR       !!!  !  ::::

----------

